
Show HN: Seliom – Automate any human workflow - oliverx0
https://www.seliom.com
======
oliverx0
Hi everyone! OP here. Really excited to launch Seliom on HN. We help companies
improve their operational efficiency through the automation of their human
workflows.

We have been working on the platform for exactly 3 months now, and are finally
ready to share our first version. I started this company with my dad as we
identified that most solutions for workflow automation are geared to very
large enterprises that are ok paying tens of thousands of dollars to automate
a single process. Our target market are small and medium sized businesses, who
are starting to feel the pain of scaling their internal operations as their
team grows. We can also see the platform being used within departments of
large companies, although we don’t yet offer single sign-on or SAML.

Here is a brief description of our platform:

\- For those familiar with BPM (Business Process Management), we took a lot of
concepts from it but simplified them for the average user.

\- Our solution is what we like to call “What you draw is what you get”. That
is, using a flowchart editor you can draw any process you like, and we will
automate it for you with just one click. All you have to do is add your team
members to the platform, indicate the different tasks in a process, specify
who is responsible for each task (you can select people, or groups within your
team), what data must be provided in each task (using our form editor), and
how long each task should take.

\- Our workflow editor is very flexible: you can have loops, parallel branches
(which can converge onto a single task), multiple end nodes, etc. Decision
nodes are used as conditionals, and all options selected during the execution
of a process will then move forward in their corresponding paths. We
automatically validate any process you draw, and only let you publish
validated processes (indicating if there is an error).

\- Once you launch a process, tasks are assigned automatically to the right
team member(s), and once they finish those tasks, the next ones are triggered.

\- In terms of what process you might want to automate using our platform, we
envision any simple office process being automated (such as new employee
onboarding, purchase orders, and any process that requires approvals or
participation of several team members). We essentially replace emailing people
back and forth for processes that are constantly repeated by your team. We
can’t wait to see what uses cases people give the platform though! In the
future, you will also be able to incorporate guests into your processes, for
those that require participation of third parties outside your company.

\- With the process monitor, you can see all processes that are currently
being run, where they are stuck, and it provides managers with an overview of
all running workflows at a glance.

We would love for you to try it and give us your feedback. We know the UI / UX
is still a bit rough around the edges, and are working hard to improve it. We
also invite you to join our pilot program, in which we offer consulting
services for free to help you automate your first process on Seliom.

Please let us know what you think and any questions you may have. You can
reach us at info [at] seliom.com

Thanks! Looking forward to hearing your thoughts.

Oliver

~~~
kiwicopple
This looks useful, and quite innovative. Congrats on launching. I signed up &
will give it a go

~~~
oliverx0
Thank you! Please let me know your thoughts! :)

